# Water Leaking in Trunk and Pooling in Spare Tire Well



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

It might be related to the recall if it was a late '17 build using '17 parts. Should be easy enough for the dealer to look at and figure out if it is recall-related


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> It might be related to the recall if it was a late '17 build using '17 parts. Should be easy enough for the dealer to look at and figure out if it is recall-related


Okay, the dealer picked the car up today and they are going to investigate further. They are ordering a new spoiler and installing it this week. I will call them and mention your suggestion of the potential use of '17 parts. It's a great car, but this issue just needs resolved.

Thanks!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

ChevyCruzr said:


> Okay, the dealer picked the car up today and they are going to investigate further. They are ordering a new spoiler and installing it this week. I will call them and mention your suggestion of the potential use of '17 parts. It's a great car, but this issue just needs resolved.
> 
> Thanks!


The problem on the '16 an '17's was the 3rd brake light wouldn't stay tight and would leak all the way down to the battery compartment.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> The problem on the '16 an '17's was the 3rd brake light wouldn't stay tight and would leak all the way down to the battery compartment.


Does my 2018 Chevy Cruze Premiere RS sedan have a third brake light? It's a good possibility that '17 parts were used in the making of my Cruze as mentioned above. The water hasn't been in the battery compartment yet and has collected in the spare tire well.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

All vehicles should have 3rd brake lights these days. Been that way for couple of decades now. Even my 94 grand am had one.

You can't miss it. It's seen through the rear windshield on most cars.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

ChevyCruzr said:


> Does my 2018 Chevy Cruze Premiere RS sedan have a third brake light? It's a good possibility that '17 parts were used in the making of my Cruze as mentioned above. The water hasn't been in the battery compartment yet and has collected in the spare tire well.


If you look out, it is at the top of the back windshield. You can go out and see if it's loose as that would be an immediate indication that is likely the issue. Or another issue I've heard of is them being overtightened from the factory and they will crack on the edges. Another clear indication that is probably where the water is coming in through.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

Fireworks234 said:


> If you look out, it is at the top of the back windshield. You can go out and see if it's loose as that would be an immediate indication that is likely the issue. Or another issue I've heard of is them being overtightened from the factory and they will crack on the edges. Another clear indication that is probably where the water is coming in through.


Okay, thank you! I will suggest this as a potential point of entrance for the water to the dealership.


----------



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

Mine was doing the same thing it was the outermost guide pins on the spoiler leaking.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

Slaw0042 said:


> Mine was doing the same thing it was the outermost guide pins on the spoiler leaking.


Thank you for the insight! I suggested this to the dealership and they said they found a leak around the spoiler. They are ordering a new one and replacing it. Since your spoiler has been fixed has it leaked anymore? Also, what was done to fix your spoiler?


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> All vehicles should have 3rd brake lights these days. Been that way for couple of decades now. Even my 94 grand am had one.
> 
> You can't miss it. It's seen through the rear windshield on most cars.


Okay, it's one of those things that I overlooked because they're so common. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

I took the spoiler off myself and just covered the underside in sealant. Haven't had an issue yet. If it leaks again I'm just going to remove it and have the holes patched.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

Slaw0042 said:


> I took the spoiler off myself and just covered the underside in sealant. Haven't had an issue yet. If it leaks again I'm just going to remove it and have the holes patched.


Sounds like a fairly simple fix. I'll suggest this to the dealership.


----------



## Roxanne (Jan 15, 2020)

Get ready for a fight. I took my 2016 RS Premier to the dealer and told them I had 2" of water in spare tire area last week, which I cleaned up. They had it all day and said they couldn't find anything after "running a hose on it". Really? I suggested, before I went in, that they check out this blog, but apparently they didn't. I get tired of telling them how to do their jobs. They said to bring it back when there is water again. Why? So they can look at the water and wonder where it came from? That isn't going to show them anything. Frustrated with the dealer. Maybe going to GM can get some action.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

Roxanne said:


> Get ready for a fight. I took my 2016 RS Premier to the dealer and told them I had 2" of water in spare tire area last week, which I cleaned up. They had it all day and said they couldn't find anything after "running a hose on it". Really? I suggested, before I went in, that they check out this blog, but apparently they didn't. I get tired of telling them how to do their jobs. They said to bring it back when there is water again. Why? So they can look at the water and wonder where it came from? That isn't going to show them anything. Frustrated with the dealer. Maybe going to GM can get some action.


Sounds similar to my problem. My Cruze has been at the dealership now for over a week and they are still investigating. Fortunately, the dealership has found a leak point and is taking a proactive approach to fixing the problem. I've read that the 2016-2017 Cruze's may be involved in a recall regarding water leaking in through the tail lights I believe. There have been a lot of great suggestions in this thread. Share these ideas with the dealership and keep bothering them to fix it. I've been texting and calling all week with the people from my Chevy dealer, as this is a serious problem. Best of luck!


----------



## Roxanne (Jan 15, 2020)

ChevyCruzr said:


> Sounds similar to my problem. My Cruze has been at the dealership now for over a week and they are still investigating. Fortunately, the dealership has found a leak point and is taking a proactive approach to fixing the problem. I've read that the 2016-2017 Cruze's may be involved in a recall regarding water leaking in through the tail lights I believe. There have been a lot of great suggestions in this thread. Share these ideas with the dealership and keep bothering them to fix it. I've been texting and calling all week with the people from my Chevy dealer, as this is a serious problem. Best of luck!


Thank you for the information. I'm glad you have a good dealership to help you out. I don't give up easily, and have written to GM, too. 
Hope they get you fixed up.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a '17 Cruze HB RS that I bought new, car currently is at 22k miles. I have had no issue nor any indication of a leak till two months ago when my CEL came on. The dealership had my car for a few days before they called and said I had a leak that they couldn't find the source of. I end up taking it back another day for a tech to do a more thorough look at, they called and said my trunk pan was rusted. Sure enough, I go check it out and there is rust over all the exposed metal in and around the tire well. Now I'm working with GM on a buyback.


----------



## ChevyCruzr (Jan 20, 2020)

LostHighway said:


> I have a '17 Cruze HB RS that I bought new, car currently is at 22k miles. I have had no issue nor any indication of a leak till two months ago when my CEL came on. The dealership had my car for a few days before they called and said I had a leak that they couldn't find the source of. I end up taking it back another day for a tech to do a more thorough look at, they called and said my trunk pan was rusted. Sure enough, I go check it out and there is rust over all the exposed metal in and around the tire well. Now I'm working with GM on a buyback.


That's a shame. I'm hoping this will be the only problem for awhile with the Cruze I got (probably won't be after reading discussions on here) but I hope the buy back process with GM goes smoothly! I'm interested in hearing how the buy back process is going in case I'm ever in the same boat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Date: December 14, 2016

Subject: 16147 - Customer Satisfaction Program
Center High Mount Stop Lamp Water Leak

Models: 2016-2017 Chevrolet Cruze

To: All General Motors Dealers


General Motors is releasing Customer Satisfaction Program 16147 today. The total number of U.S. vehicles involved is 147,982. Please see the attached bulletin for details.

*Customer Letter Mailing*
The customer letter mailing will begin the first week of January, 2017.



_Attention:__This program is in effect until January 31, 2019._



_Make__Model__Model Year__RPO__Description__From__To_ChevroletCruze20162017
Involved vehicles are marked “open” on the Investigate Vehicle History screen in GM Global Warranty Management system. This site should always be checked to confirm vehicle involvement prior to beginning any required inspections and/or repairs.

_Condition_On certain 2016-2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles, the center high mount stop lamp (CHMSL) fasteners may back off over time and cause a water leak, allowing water to flow into the rear compartment battery tub. When the battery tub fills with water to a height of 50mm or more, the DC/DC converter module board and connector are exposed to water which may cause corrosion. If water drains below the DC/DC converter, a resistive short may occur on the printed circuit board which could result in an unattended fire when the DC/DC converter is powered._Correction_Dealers are to inspect for water damage in the battery tub electrical components, and replace the CHSML gaskets and nuts (adding Loctite to the nut).


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Date: December 14, 2016
> 
> Subject: 16147 - Customer Satisfaction Program
> Center High Mount Stop Lamp Water Leak
> ...


Curious if you have seen the recent TSB for the CHMSL on the Malibu. Seems owners are now getting extended warranties on the part. It is the same part with the same water leak issue as the Cruze, no? If so it would suck that the Cruze was only covered it for ~2 years officially under warranty. Not sure if the Malibu ever got the same "fix" as the Cruze after the 2016-17 model years.

For OP it doesn't sound like the CHMSL. If you have ruled out the spoiler, most likely it is the tail lamps. I had this issue, with water accumulating under my spare tire in the trunk. Got mold as I didn't realize it was happening. I posted pics months ago, if you care to try to find the thread to compare to your car. Dealer replaced both sides lamps under warranty, and the liner under goodwill, and it hasn't happened again in 8+ months. I do check after every big storm lol. @Blasirl mentioned at the time if the battery compartment is dry, its likely not the CHMSL.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mumbogray said:


> Curious if you have seen the recent TSB for the CHMSL on the Malibu.


No I have not. Can you post a link to it?


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> No I have not. Can you post a link to it?


Here you go, I saw it posted on the Malibu sister site:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165439-9999.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mumbogray said:


> Here you go, I saw it posted on the Malibu sister site:
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165439-9999.pdf


There is not much out there on this, but it definitely is for 2016 (VIN Z) and 2017 Malibu's only. This is the only other text I could find on it:

*TSB #N192210570*
*NHTSA ID #10165439*

AUGUST 07 2019
*Summary:* N192210570 - Special Coverage Adjustment . Certain vehicles there may be a water leak through the center high mount stop lamp (CHMSL). Dealers are to inspect for evidence of water at the high mounted stop lamp and if necessary, repair th... _pay for the rest website_


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a wind noise coming from the hatch door that I can’t tell where it’s coming from. Have y’all heard or seen this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

x1battle1x said:


> I have a wind noise coming from the hatch door that I can’t tell where it’s coming from. Have y’all heard or seen this?


Welcome Aboard!

I suggest you start your own thread as this one is about water leaks.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## simplyrob (Jun 20, 2018)

My 2018 Cruze Diesel experienced water in the Trunk Spare Tire well. Dealer did a leak test, it was coming in the left side tail light. They fixed it under warranty.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

My 2019 Cruze RS had a leak, I found it coming from the spoiler. After taking the spoiler off I saw why, the seal does not completely surround the positioning pegs on either side and I found debris spread all between the spoiler and trunk. I re-sealed the spoiler with a better sealant and haven't had a leak since.


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Greetings - long time listener, first time caller....
I have a 2017 Redline purchased new. Found an inch and a half of water in the spare tire wheel well.
A quick scan of this forum leads me to the brake lights or spoiler holes in the trunk lid. Battery compartment is dry. I also noticed a little mold forming on the inside trunk lid carpet.
Will remove the trim off the inside of trunk lid and check both entry points.


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Rained hard last night - pics from this morning with 1" of water in spare tire well....car sitting still past 24 hours.
Pic of mold forming on rear truck lid carpet:


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Inside of trunk liner:










You can see the liquid trails from the brake light - other side the same:


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Did you take the tail lights out? could still be getting to them from the spoiler holes


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Called the local Chevy dealer - bought a 3 pack Delco oil-change and due for my last one. Made an appointment for oil change and asked service manger cost to look at and possibly replace. $95 to look at.
If I am reading correctly, GM is only covering the 3rd brake light and battery compartment issues under a recall/bulletin? 
I'm better off to pull spoiler and use sealant fix - and then "do" the tail lamps. Would the whole tail light assemblies need replacing or just some gaskets? Have not pulled off tail lights yet. 
Thanks for your assistance!!


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Must have been running low on sealant in Lordstown the day mine was built. 
All spoiler screws are covered minimal.


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

How-To: Fix Trunk Spoiler leaks on Gen 2 sedan


If you have a Gen 2 sedan and have a water leak in the trunk after rain, it's likely one of two things: 1. The third brake light - there's a recall for 2016/17's to replace the gasket. Sometimes after the gasket is replaced, the third brake light assembly itself will crack. This water usually...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Katspajamas (Apr 29, 2020)

Saga Update - Followed the above post and removed the rear spoiler and applied healthy doses of silicon. The inner rear tail light seals looked new without any noticible issues. Re-assembled bottom - left off trunk lid liner on top.
Rained very hard yesterday and last night - water in the tire well, again.
No water streaks anywhere on truck lid..none on rear inner tail lights..none on side carpets or large plastic threshold guard.
Pull back left side and see water along bottom of white styrofoam guarding outer left tail light:









Removing outer driver tail light.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Katspajamas said:


> Saga Update - Followed the above post and removed the rear spoiler and applied healthy doses of silicon. The inner rear tail light seals looked new without any noticible issues. Re-assembled bottom - left off trunk lid liner on top.
> Rained very hard yesterday and last night - water in the tire well, again.
> No water streaks anywhere on truck lid..none on rear inner tail lights..none on side carpets or large plastic threshold guard.
> Pull back left side and see water along bottom of white styrofoam guarding outer left tail light:
> ...


So what is the diagnosis?

Lemon Cruze Gen 2/ water leaks in trunk


----------

